# Looking for teaching job in UAE



## oxboateng (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi,


If any of you have any leads to universities looking for full-time professor in either information technology or business management with a Ph. D. please kindly send me some links so l can apply.

Thank you.

Dr. OB


----------



## oxboateng (Jul 18, 2014)

Is anyone going to respond to my request?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you are a phd - then most people would expect you to have enough inititive to use the internet to find suitable establishments in the country you would like to work in - rather than simply spoon feed you the information when you demanded it!
Google is your friend.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## oxboateng (Jul 18, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thank you very much for taking the time to reply.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I recommend you lookup American University Sharjah - their facilities and campus are fantastic.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## oxboateng (Jul 18, 2014)

They have acknowledged the receipt of my application about two weeks ago.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I spoke to them this week about a project we are going to work on and they told me that thing are very slow at the moment - with holidays and Ramadan.
Chees
Steve


----------



## oxboateng (Jul 18, 2014)

Let's hope that things get better soon.


----------



## bawart01 (Aug 3, 2014)

I think that now it is too late to apply. Most universities advertise in January and by April positions are filled. Most advertise in the Chronicle of higher education and inomics. You need to wait and apply next year.


----------

